# Recurve for 3-D?



## Dusty Lee (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm not seeing any signs here of anyone using a recurve bow for 3-D. If there's anyone out there I'd like to know what bow you're using and how you have it set up. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

I would go to the Traditional and 3D section of AT


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

gregcoya said:


> I would go to the Traditional and 3D section of AT


Uhh...this is the 3D section. :wink:

We have several recurve (traditional) shooters in our area...sometimes I think they have more fun than any others on the range.


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

Sorry. I wa s looking at new post area lol


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I'm ignorance about trad shooting but is there that much to set up a recurve and some arrows is about all you need


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

ar1220 said:


> I'm ignorance about trad shooting but is there that much to set up a recurve and some arrows is about all you need


Way more complex then that past the beginner level. Actually much harder than a compound in a lot of ways, specifically with regard to various equipment and technique rules.

-Grant


----------



## Dusty Lee (Jan 11, 2015)

*Grantmac*, you replied to this question of mine over in the trad section as well and while lurking here I starting wondering if anyone in this 3D section shoots a trad bow. From what I've seen through online videos 3D is mainly a compound thing and I am curious why.


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

In fl we have a small group that shoots 3d. 4 or 5 guys. Not sure why. I do see alot more younger people practicing on our range.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Dusty Lee said:


> *Grantmac*, you replied to this question of mine over in the trad section as well and while lurking here I starting wondering if anyone in this 3D section shoots a trad bow. From what I've seen through online videos 3D is mainly a compound thing and I am curious why.


I've won 3D at the state level in Washington and placed top two at the National level in Canada with a recurve.
There is a pretty dedicated cadre of competitive recurve shooters who compete nationally and internationally in 3D. None of them post in here though.

Set-ups are very much driven by the organization you compete under.

-Grant


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

Only one year shooting, and I've shot my recurve in three 3D events and I'm looking forward to the Trad 3D events in our area this summer. Not sure why anyone needs a freestyle set up to shoot 3D animals, but to each his/her own. It is, my experience, that the Trad shooters are having more fun, but many won't shoot the regular events because of the frustration and long waits. When it takes an archer, timed last event, over five minutes to shoot two arrows, that's just sick. Smile. My set up is 25" S/F riser, 66" short 40# limbs, flipper rest, 10" stabilizer and I tie double nock string. Using GT 1535 Trad arrows. Love it, and after Redding will shoot it and longbow exclusively getting ready for the Trad events.


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

Well the IBO has the traditional world championships and they have several traditional divisions at the regular worlds. There is a whole community of recurve shooters and it is a really fun way to compete in 3D. The guys who shoot are some of the nicest you'll meet anywhere


----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

Oklahoma has a ton of trad archers. You may see guys shooting an Olympic style machined riser all the to a self bow here. Rigs are really specific to class so you gotta pick what class you like and go.


----------



## Darryl Longbow (Apr 11, 2003)

Pretty popular here in Va. Current rig is a Trad Tech Titan 111. 19 inch riser with 40 lb. Black Max limbs.1916 aluminum arrows. Rest is homemade for IBO shoots. One of our trad guys shot a 200 on twenty targets which ranged out to thirty yards for us. He was shooting a Hoyt recurve. It is a huge amount of fun and has a lot of good people.


----------



## #1phinsfan (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm not a trad guy but I'm good friends with a three time ibo world champ and I can tell you this. It is A LOT harder than you think. There's a ton that goes into set ups and equipment. I assume that's why there's not as many trad guys as compounds but, there are a few i know that could smoke us compound guys.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I see them at several shoots & I just purchased a longbow to play with this summer at a couple traditional shoots.


----------



## Dusty Lee (Jan 11, 2015)

Very helpful info, thanks so much everyone. I can't wait to go to my first shoot! and I'm very tempted to use my Bear Grizzly, or at least bring it along just in case I want to use it. 

*ahunter55*, great shots of people using longbows. Thanks.


----------



## Oldnomad (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm hoping to start 3D next year and am contemplating my future set up. What is a good draw weight to use for recurve or longbow 3D ? I am shooting 30# right now, but am wondering if I should be moving to 35 or 40#. Flatter tradjectory, etc. 

I have been looking at Grizzlies and am intrigued by Kegan's bows, but am not sure what DW to select if that is the way I go (rather than an ILF rig). I am not looking for a hunting bow at this time. Just for 3D.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## motarded (Nov 16, 2007)

I will be shooting a WF 25, and a WF 19 depending on What I feel like day of. http://cdarchery.jimdo.com Check them out. The built in hump makes it really easy to shoot off the shelf, they also include a bolt than can be used as a strike plate. I glued leather on the strike plate, and velcro on the hump.


----------



## motarded (Nov 16, 2007)

Draw weight is a personal thing. I like #45, but thats me. 




Oldnomad said:


> I'm hoping to start 3D next year and am contemplating my future set up. What is a good draw weight to use for recurve or longbow 3D ? I am shooting 30# right now, but am wondering if I should be moving to 35 or 40#. Flatter tradjectory, etc.
> 
> I have been looking at Grizzlies and am intrigued by Kegan's bows, but am not sure what DW to select if that is the way I go (rather than an ILF rig). I am not looking for a hunting bow at this time. Just for 3D.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I have several bows that I use. They range from 50# to 60#. I don't recommend that for everyone, but it works for me.

I have shot my 30# limbs in my wood ILF riser at times, but more at fun shoots.

The draw weight thing is a factor, but with all things being equal, an over rated one. I would recommend shooting the bow you shoot best and are most comfortable with. If you pick it up and are instantly happy, or confident, that is the bow you should shoot that day.

If you want a real number out of me, 40-45# will probably be most shooters best bet. The most important factors are comfort and confidence in you rig. In short, take your go to bow! 

For arrows, I shoot between 8.5-9.5gpp. It depends on what the bow likes.


----------



## Oldnomad (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks for the replies Motarted and Halfcawkt. Good things to consider for sure. I know that it is the shooter more than the bow, but I am trying to maximize the equipment side to I can train over the winter/spring and hopefully not feel the need to upgrade next summer. 

I have been leaning towards 40#s or so, and the WF19 is on the short list. It sure is a cool looking bow and people really seem to like it.

Have a good one,

ON


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

If you attend some of the larger shoots you will see more of course.. Plenty out there, just not like compounds now.. Brace height for your particular bow, where your nock point is set, & proper arrow spine are the things you need in setting up + a good anchor point..


----------



## Oldnomad (Oct 10, 2016)

Cool :shade:


----------



## HuntwithJesus (Sep 21, 2015)

Try the trad forum.


----------



## 3D Archery (May 19, 2016)

I use a 1967 Ben Pearson Colt. That is my main bow. I also shoot Ben Pearson Palomino's, Mustangs and a Pinto.


----------



## Poppadaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

Bought my first bow last January for my birthday. Age 59. A Samick Sage 62" 40#@ 28. Then in Feburary I bought my 11yr. old son a compound. We started going to local 3Ds and have a had a lot of fun and made some good friends. At the first two or three shoots I was the only trad guy out there.By the end of the summer there could sometimes be two or three groups of trad shooters. The first shoot for us 2017 will be January and can hardly wait. I also joined the Alabama Society of Traditional Bowmen. That's where I began to learn about trad bows, tuning, arrows and arrow tuning. Explore the knowledge and the great folk here at AT and Trad Gang. They are all wonderful and anxious to help.


----------



## JmanAZ (Nov 29, 2016)

No shortage of Trad 3D competitors in Mesa, AZ


----------



## pastprime (Mar 4, 2015)

I've been shooting a compound bow for 3D and indoor/outdoor target for going on 6 years now. I just bought a 40 lb Sage and going to shoot some 3D this season with it. I have a 20 lb Snake I use to work on form and then shoot the 40 lb bow. Can't wait to get out in the woods with the recurve, may even hunt with it.


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

I shot 3d with a recurve bow six years ago and have started again in the past few months. I have noticed a large increase in the percentage of trad shooters. Now that winter has started, I have been doing some practice at the indoor range. Yesterday I noticed that there were 6 recurve shooters and only 2 compounds.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

On the FITA/JOAD sub forum this week, there is a link to "The Push 1.3 - IBO Masters".
50 minutes of the best IBO recurve.
Worth a look.


----------

